# What are you getting this christmas :)



## xJACKx (Dec 22, 2011)

hey guys, I know your all excited for christmas so ithought id post a thread for a bit of fun, so what are you getting this christmas? 

Im getting a canon 60D with a twin lens kit and i am so excited!


----------



## Beard (Dec 22, 2011)

If I knew it wouldn't be a surprise


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 22, 2011)

An albino darwin, or deposit for one i should say.... Prob wont end up getting it until my bday though, lol


----------



## Beard (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm getting a surprise for xmas


----------



## MathewB (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm getting a Stein Enclosure, but I'm paying for it haha

Other than that I don't know


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 22, 2011)

I am getting a new usb lead for my phone and hopefully nothing else.
I have spent the last 3 mths culling never or rarely used items around the house. So I am not wishing for more.
Besides the real joy is in giving not receiving


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm getting a hangover and a significantly lighter wallet.


----------



## Shotta (Dec 22, 2011)

hopefully will be getting some reptile enclosures for my snakes for when they get bigger
and got myself an early present a Darwin Hatchy which arrived today


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 22, 2011)

i already got my present my little woma hatchy


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 22, 2011)

A few weeks ago I got a little electronic musical keyboard which I'm looking forward to learning to use. I also bought a bike at a garage sale a couple of weeks ago which I love. Hubby is into building and sailing radio remote controlled model yachts and boats and he's bought himself some bits and pieces for them....all to technical for me, but he's happy.


----------



## LilMissSnakey (Dec 22, 2011)

despite the black and white diamond i wanted ... pretty sure im getting an iphone 4 lol yes bit of a price difference there lol
i bought my partner a tent, a poker set and 12 laps (with training and video) in a v8 supercar .... i guess you can say he got one heck of a boys trip to qld lol


----------



## KainToad (Dec 22, 2011)

If I am extremely lucky i might get a beer, but to be honest i doubt it.


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 22, 2011)

i allready brought my xmas presents : a new incubator , 1/5th rc petrol car , more mods to the FG ford


----------



## DanNG (Dec 22, 2011)

A gtp that Santa delivered early.. and a dalmation pup for my fiance. Our first pie-bald


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 22, 2011)

A puppy Jack Rusell x Mini Foxi ( came today ) and reptile stuff, **** load of clothes, money, a really nice ring and new iphone screen


----------



## hrafna (Dec 22, 2011)

i wish it was a snake or a new macro lens, but it will most likely be a pair of socks!


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 22, 2011)

My arm bitten to pieces, (translation~ a jungle)


----------



## Kimberlyann (Dec 22, 2011)

I all ready got mine, another diamond python


----------



## hrafna (Dec 22, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I all ready got mine, another diamond python
> View attachment 230860


 i know it is a womans ring but i would wear that if i got it!


----------



## statonb (Dec 22, 2011)

A pair of water dragons and a new enclosure for my carpet  and of course a xmas day bbq/piss up lol


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

An albino Darwin named Ess.


----------



## Banjo (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know what I'm getting, the kids have a surprise for me. But I have already bought myself a new Shoei helmet and an Olympus Tough camera as an early gift.


----------



## starr9 (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope I get a Bearded Dragon but I think it will just be shoes and gift cards! Still happy with that tho!!


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 22, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I all ready got mine, another diamond python
> View attachment 230860



Love it...LOL


----------



## reptilian1924 (Dec 22, 2011)

l have already brought myself a few Blu-Ray DVD Movies aswell as 4 pairs of Levi Strauss Jeans and 6 new Polo Ralph Lauren Polo Summer Shirts.

A good herp mate of mine here in Melbourne gave me 4 juvenile Central Bearded Dragon's he breed himself for christmas.

Why another 2 close friends of mine both shoulted me out for lunch at a local winery 2 weeks ago.

2 other good mates of mine who l'm shaw you all know ( Jason and Michel ) who both own and manage Reptile City in Christies Beach, Adelaide, SA.

They both gave me 1 copy of the movie Green Lantern on 3D Blu-Ray, and 1 copy of The Complete Carpet Python book hard cover, and 1 container of Rep-Cal Juvenile Bearded Dragon Food for me to feed to my 4 new Beardie's, and they also gave me 1 of their new Reptile product UVB/UVA Fluoro Batton Holder to use in 1 of my Reptile enclosures. 

l'm sure l have done well this year in getting a few good chrissy presents l say what more could you want.

Wish l got a pair of awesome looking Tanami Woma Python's who knows maybe next christmas thats what l may get.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 22, 2011)

i'm getting a new camera, so will have to take new pics of the reps, and of course post them on here


----------



## melissagalea2 (Dec 22, 2011)

i am getting nothin, and that is how i like it. 
my hubby and i dont buy for each other, only for our daughter and other family members. we buy wat ever we want during the year so dont really have a need for anything, but my hubby did buy himself some new ps3 games and shirts and i am getting another tattoo in 3 weeks, so i guess thats presents to ourselves. we would rather spend the money on our girl instead of ourselves.


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 22, 2011)

Some lovin. Alot of beer, and If I am extra lucky I will get both.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

KainToad said:


> If I am extremely lucky i might get a beer, but to be honest i doubt it.



There's one in the fridge for ya. Just gotta come and get it!


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 22, 2011)

Galah  
But I'll probably get it in about 2.5 weeks from now.


----------



## Jeffa (Dec 22, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> There's one in the fridge for ya. Just gotta come and get it!



But because of the cyclone cannot guarantee it will be a cold one.


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> I don't know what I'm getting, the kids have a surprise for me. But I have already bought myself a new Shoei helmet and an Olympus Tough camera as an early gift.



Nice bro, Very happy with mine. 









Jeffa said:


> But because of the cyclone cannot guarantee it will be a cold one.



When the world is upside down even hot ones are good


----------



## baker (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm getting a baby quaker that i have been hand rearing for the last two weeks. I'm also getting some new clothes and a new set of throwing knives.
I also bought myself a new hatchling keelback.


----------



## Darlyn (Dec 22, 2011)

baker said:


> I'm getting a baby quaker that i have been hand rearing for the last two weeks. I'm also getting some new clothes and a new set of throwing knives.
> I also bought myself a new hatchling keelback.



Throwing knives! Now there is something no one in their right mind will ever give me : )


----------



## baker (Dec 22, 2011)

They are so fun to use thou. Good for getting all your stress out


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 22, 2011)

A sissy bar and saddle bags for my bike. And we're flying to Japan tomorrow to spend Christmas there.


----------



## gosia (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got a new blower and hubby got a new flavourwave (cooking thing) funny how ourhousehold works! I knew our marrage was special the day we moved in to our new house and there he was in the kitchen cooking up a storm while I walked in holding a drill and a hammer!!! .....


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 22, 2011)

gosia said:


> I just got a new blower and hubby got a new flavourwave (cooking thing) funny how ourhousehold works! I knew our marrage was special the day we moved in to our new house and there he was in the kitchen cooking up a storm while I walked in holding a drill and a hammer!!! .....



LOL sounds like my place, 

I'm getting the best present, NO Xmas at my house,  we go to the kids instead. No mad rush to get everything done, no cleanup the day after. I'm not the designated driver AND I get 10 days off work. 

I'll be heading for the shed while the BBQ is looked after by my fella


----------



## SYNeR (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what I'm getting, but yesterday I bought myself a Xmas present: 120x60x50 wooden enclosure for my woma to grow into.. Only $231.. Dirt cheap!


----------



## MathewB (Dec 23, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Galah
> But I'll probably get it in about 2.5 weeks from now.



:shock:

Awesome!!! Upload pics and stuff when you get it, are they expensive or hard to look after?


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 23, 2011)

i already got my beardie hatchie from my folks, have no idea what my daughters have got me ( they are taunting me with * we got you a christmas present*) 

but mostly i pretty much dont care what i get or dont get for christmas as long as those around me are happy and healthy and enjoy the day 

my 14 year old daughter got her gi ( spelling) for martial arts last night so she as stoked 

...Merry christmas to all hope the seasons brings you health some wealth and much happiness!



I am however hoping for a contact day staff ( but that will no doubt be after christmas lol


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 23, 2011)

baker said:


> They are so fun to use thou. Good for getting all your stress out



LOL...I guess it depends on what or.. whom ... you throw them at as to how much stress it releases !! LOL


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 23, 2011)

I dont know what i am getting.......i pulled the house apart trying to find where hubby hid it.......but no luck. Its now wrapped under the tree cause the kids told daddy mummy was trying to peek! 

Its the first yr i havent told him what i want......so he went shopping & picked it himself........& yes, i am a little scared! :lol: Nah, i just love xmas time with the kids, they are all i want!


----------



## Fantazmic (Dec 23, 2011)

melissagalea2 said:


> i am getting nothin, and that is how i like it.
> my hubby and i dont buy for each other, only for our daughter and other family members. we buy wat ever we want during the year so dont really have a need for anything, but my hubby did buy himself some new ps3 games and shirts and i am getting another tattoo in 3 weeks, so i guess thats presents to ourselves. we would rather spend the money on our girl instead of ourselves.



I get that Melissa

We are the same with our boys, but we do buy ourselves a little present to give on the day just because it is nice.

Elizabeth


----------



## Kitah (Dec 23, 2011)

I get to fly home to be with my family


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 23, 2011)

Two weeks in China!


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Dec 23, 2011)

Think the misses is going to get a few more GTP's for Xmas , don't know what I'm getting yet , is a surprise ,will definatly be having a beer or 10 lol


----------



## Defective (Dec 23, 2011)

humm, i have gotten from a friend a TMNT beanie and its awesome. my dad asked what i wanted and so they have gotten me season 13-14 of ER my sister got me seasons 11-12 of ER mum got me season 15 and i'll get royal pains season 1 & 2, HANKMED tshirt and hank and evan bobble heads with my christmas money...good exchange rate at the moment so it works out cheaper for me


----------



## getarealdog (Dec 23, 2011)

PEACE! Home alone, now where's that hammer.


----------



## thals (Dec 23, 2011)

A migraine (dad will be home doing my head in, yayyyy :lol: )

Family don't celebrate it or anything else so I gets nada, only chaos and family dramas *sigh*


----------



## grannieannie (Dec 23, 2011)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Two weeks in China!



Sounds like a wonderful holiday....I spent a couple of days in Hong Kong about 20 yrs ago....loved it....would love to go back again. Have a great time.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2011)

nothing cause im naughty


----------



## statonb (Dec 23, 2011)

just got me beardie for xmas


----------



## Jarden (Dec 23, 2011)

Got me a early pressy on the 16th a baby boy  Bred by me lol


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2011)

Hehe make that 3 weeks. Yeah I heard Hong Kong is great, would love to see it someday. I'm sure I'll have a great time. Merry Christmas


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im getting a GoPro Helmet Hero and the chest mount for it. And money do i can bling up my downhill bike


----------



## Fiamma (Dec 24, 2011)

Voucher from my fave shop so I can get a couple of GTF and enclosure


----------



## statonb (Dec 26, 2011)

Heres my xmas pressie


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Dec 26, 2011)

I got a MacBook Pro, a GoPro Hero 2, a trip to the states to ride and some money (which will be spent on reptiles)


----------

